# theme tunes with no words that you can sing along to :D



## isitme (Aug 19, 2008)

Wwaaaaaaa coronation street
waaaaaaaaa coranation street
waaa der der der coronation streeeeeeet

star wars 
der der der
star wars 
der der star wars
der der der derr

the weak est LINK!


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 19, 2008)

the sweeny.
the sweeny.
da da dah da da der der der.
the sweeny.
the sweeny.


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 19, 2008)

Z Cars 

The winner.


----------



## isitme (Aug 19, 2008)

der nenenenenenenenenenenenenenenenene

BATMAN!!!!

oh, that had words


----------



## Annierak (Aug 19, 2008)

Wha ha wha whaaa!!
Wha wha wha wha
wha wha wha wha
wha wha wha whaaaa
wha wha wha wha
wha wha wha wha
wha wha wha wha, wha wha ..............

Grange hill


----------



## El Jefe (Aug 19, 2008)

Most of Ronnie Hazelhurst's themes are written so you can sing the title of the show to the theme (The Fall and Rise of Reginald Perrin, The Last Of The Summer Wine etc). Apart from Some Mothers Do Ave Em, which is the title in Morse Code


----------



## isitme (Aug 19, 2008)

Annierak said:


> Wha ha wha whaaa!!
> Wha wha wha wha
> wha wha wha wha
> wha wha wha whaaaa
> ...



no no it goes

der ner der dew


----------



## Annierak (Aug 19, 2008)

Duh duh duh
duh duh duh duh duh
duh duh dhu
duh duh duh
duh duh duh duh duh
duh duh duh

Cagney & Lacey


----------



## Annierak (Aug 19, 2008)

isitme said:


> no no it goes
> 
> der ner der dew



Yeh, something like that


----------



## isitme (Aug 19, 2008)

aaaaaahh british airways
aaaaaaahhh british airways
aaaaha aaaaha aaaha ha ah ha


----------



## Annierak (Aug 19, 2008)

Da da dada da da dada dada
du du du
dum de dum dum
da da dada da da dada dada
du du du
dum de dum dum

Steptoe and son


----------



## isitme (Aug 19, 2008)

der der der der ner deh der der nenenene new
der ner der the simpsons
der ner der the simpsons
DER DER DER NER DER DUH DUH THE SI I MP SONS!


----------



## Annierak (Aug 19, 2008)

der der der, der der der der
der der...........oh fuck it lol..dynasty


----------



## Belushi (Aug 19, 2008)

Annierak said:


> Duh duh duh
> duh duh duh duh duh
> duh duh dhu
> duh duh duh
> ...



A big improvment on the first season theme


----------



## ethel (Aug 19, 2008)

isitme said:


> aaaaaahh british airways
> aaaaaaahhh british airways
> aaaaha aaaaha aaaha ha ah ha



we've lost your bags

we've lost your bags....


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Aug 19, 2008)

der duh der duh der duh duh duh der duh duh der duh der duh da

DALLAS!


----------



## isitme (Aug 19, 2008)

what a waste of everyone's time this thread is


----------



## Annierak (Aug 19, 2008)

Belushi said:


> A big improvment on the first season theme


Oooo yeh, have to agree with you there, thats awful and no Sharon Gless!


----------



## Annierak (Aug 19, 2008)

isitme said:


> what a waste of everyone's time this thread is


But it's what we do best


----------



## Annierak (Aug 19, 2008)

ivebeenhigh said:


> der duh der duh der duh duh duh der duh duh der duh der duh da
> 
> DALLAS!


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Aug 19, 2008)

der der der der der der der der der.

de de de duh de de de duh de de de de de duhhhhhhhhhhhhh

knightrider.


----------



## Annierak (Aug 19, 2008)

Boom! boom! boom! boom! badaboom!
der der der der der der der

Eastenders


----------



## Flashman (Aug 19, 2008)

Aaaaaall Creatures Greeeeeeat and Smaaaal
All Creatures Gre-hay-ate and smaaaaaal

All-Crea-tures-Great-and-Small
All-Crea-tures-Great-and-Smore-haw-hawl


All-Crea-tures-Great-and-Small
All-Crea-tures-Great-and-Smore-hawl


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Aug 19, 2008)

de de dah dah der dah duh

der der der duh der dah dah dha dah dun dah

de de dah dah der dah duh

de dah de dha de dah dhan dah dah

derner drer ner ner ner ner ner ner ner nah

Der ner ner ner ner ner ner ner nah

derner drer ner ner ner ner ner ner ner nah

Der ner ner ner ner ner ner ner nah

Do do do do doo do doo

Do do do Dodooooooo Deh deh do do do der der do do do der do le der der dun

de de dah dah der dah duh

der der der duh der dah dah dha dah dun dah

Der der der dha dah!

The A Team


----------



## Annierak (Aug 19, 2008)

ivebeenhigh said:


> de de dah dah der dah duh
> 
> der der der duh der dah dah dha dah dun dah
> 
> ...


 Fuckin ell


----------



## Annierak (Aug 19, 2008)

Der der der der der der der der der
der der der der der
der der der der der der der der der
der der der der
der der der der der der der-derrrr!!

Rainbow


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Aug 19, 2008)

der der der der duh dah
der der der der duh dah
de da der dah der da dah
do do do do di do do di do
do do di do di di do
duh duh der der de duh
do do do do duh duh
der deh de der do dah
do do do do do duh
duh duh der der de duh

Its BULLSEYE!


----------



## Annierak (Aug 19, 2008)

ivebeenhigh said:


> der der der der duh dah
> der der der der duh dah
> de da der dah der da dah
> do do do do di do do di do
> ...


 Excellent! I could almost see Bully's star prize then


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Aug 19, 2008)

Annierak said:


> Excellent! I could almost see Bully's star prize then



it's his special prize


----------



## Annierak (Aug 19, 2008)

ivebeenhigh said:


> it's his special prize


Er, no it's not!!! It's Bullys star prize!  Think on


----------



## insomnia (Aug 19, 2008)

I really do think this should be moved to the Drugs forum, you're all tripping!!


----------



## Annierak (Aug 19, 2008)

insomnia said:


> I really do think this should be moved to the Drugs forum, you're all tripping!!


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Aug 19, 2008)

and bully's SPECIAL prize
and bully's STAR prize

which sounds correct?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 19, 2008)

ivebeenhigh said:


> de de dah dah der dah duh
> 
> der der der duh der dah dah dha dah dun dah
> 
> ...





I thought that was Hawaii Five 0 for a minute


----------



## Annierak (Aug 19, 2008)

ivebeenhigh said:


> and bully's SPECIAL prize
> and bully's STAR prize
> 
> which sounds correct?


I hate to break the bad news but i've just looked it up (not that i needed to, knowing it's STAR prize!!) and guess what? It's STAR prize. Hope i haven't pissed you off too much....i'm right, you're wrong


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Aug 19, 2008)

Annierak said:


> I hate to break the bad news but i've just looked it up (not that i needed to, knowing it's STAR prize!!) and guess what? It's STAR prize. Hope i haven't pissed you off too much....i'm right, you're wrong



WHERE  ?


----------



## Annierak (Aug 19, 2008)

ivebeenhigh said:


> WHERE  ?


Go google it, then i'll await an apology


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Aug 19, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I thought that was Hawaii Five 0 for a minute



no no thats

der der do dah der duh

der der duh der duh

der der do dah der duh

der der do dah derrrrrrr

doh do do do do do der do do di do do

doh do do do duh da

do do dur dah

der der do do doooooooooo


----------



## Annierak (Aug 19, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I thought that was Hawaii Five 0 for a minute


 no thats more.....

Der der der der
der der
der der der der der


----------



## Annierak (Aug 19, 2008)

ivebeenhigh said:


> no no thats
> 
> der der do dah der duh
> 
> ...


You're whhhheird!


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Aug 19, 2008)

Annierak said:


> Go google it, then i'll await an apology



http://www.ukgameshows.com/page/index.php?title=Bullseye

, quite large black segments (which did nothing) and a fairly large bullseye. Hitting a red segment corresponded with claiming one of eight prizes, and hitting the bullseye claimed *Bully's Special Prize. 
*


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 19, 2008)

duh duh duh duh duh duh
duh duh duh duh duh duh
duh duh duh duh duh duh
duh duh duh duh
duh duh duh duh duh duh
duh duh duh duh duh duh duh duh
duh duh duh
duh duh duh duhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


Name that tune


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 19, 2008)

Annierak said:


> no thats more.....
> 
> Der der der der
> der der
> der der der der der



are you sure you've not missed a der there somewhere?


----------



## Annierak (Aug 19, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> duh duh duh duh duh duh
> duh duh duh duh duh duh
> duh duh duh duh duh duh
> duh duh duh duh
> ...


Is it the loveboat?


----------



## Annierak (Aug 19, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> are you sure you've not missed a der there somewhere?


No, i think you'll find i have enough der's for the opening bit


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 19, 2008)

Annierak said:


> Is it the loveboat?




Nope, but you're not far off decade-wise


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Aug 19, 2008)

Annierak said:


> You're whhhheird!



a) i am not the one that thinks its star prize
b) i am just more accurate than you in the lyrics to these songs.
c) see a)


----------



## Annierak (Aug 19, 2008)

ivebeenhigh said:


> a) i am not the one that thinks its star prize
> b) i am just more accurate than you in the lyrics to these songs.
> c) see a)


Have you googled Bully's star prize? I suggest you do that before shouting your mouth off mister


----------



## Annierak (Aug 19, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Nope, but you're not far off decade-wise


 Let me think..........

Space 1999 perhaps?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 19, 2008)

Annierak said:


> Let me think..........
> 
> Space 1999 perhaps?




Nope, nowhere near.  Clue:  it was a series


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Aug 19, 2008)

Annierak said:


> Have you googled Bully's star prize? I suggest you do that before shouting your mouth off mister


----------



## Annierak (Aug 19, 2008)

ivebeenhigh said:


> http://www.ukgameshows.com/page/index.php?title=Bullseye
> 
> , quite large black segments (which did nothing) and a fairly large bullseye. Hitting a red segment corresponded with claiming one of eight prizes, and hitting the bullseye claimed *Bully's Special Prize.
> *


Well all i'll say is that in MY day it was bully's star prize. I have no idea if they named it SPECIAL towards the end of the series but when i watched it as a kid it was STAR. I've looked it up and it says STAR, thats STAR!!!!


----------



## Annierak (Aug 19, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Nope, nowhere near.  Clue:  it was a series


Happy days? 

Can i have another clue please?


----------



## cesare (Aug 19, 2008)

da da DA 
da da DA DA DER
da da DA 
dada dada DA DA DER
dadaDA dadadada dadaDER
da da da
da   da   da der der 
da   da   da der der
dadadada DA

DADA DADA DADA!!!!

PING!

Blake's 7


----------



## Annierak (Aug 19, 2008)

cesare said:


> da da DA
> da da DA DA DER
> da da DA
> dada dada DA DA DER
> ...


Cesare hello 

Do you remember Bullseye? Didn't it used to be Bully's STAR prize in the early days?


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Aug 19, 2008)

poh bi do do doo
di der duh duh da
do bi doi der di der de
duh der der der duh

intro to pigeon street


----------



## cesare (Aug 19, 2008)

Annierak said:


> Cesare hello
> 
> Do you remeber Bullseye? Didn't it used to be Bully's STAR prize in the early days?



Hello Annierak 

Now you mention it, I'm pretty sure that I remember that bull popping up from stage left of the screen saying summat about a STAR prize, yes indeedy.

STAR. Snappy. Unlike SPESHUL which sounds sort of challenged.


----------



## Annierak (Aug 19, 2008)

cesare said:


> Hello Annierak
> 
> Now you mention it, I'm pretty sure that I remember that bull popping up from stage left of the screen saying summat about a STAR prize, yes indeedy.
> 
> STAR. Snappy. Unlike SPESHUL which sounds sort of challenged.


Thankyou Cesare!!  

See, told ya Ivebeenhigh!!!! Tony Green used to shout "And Bully's STAR prize"!!!!


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Aug 19, 2008)

Annierak said:


> Thankyou Cesare!!
> 
> See, told ya Ivebeenhigh!!!! Tony Green used to shout "And Bully's STAR prize"!!!!



did. he. fuck.

did you not see the youtube link?


----------



## isitme (Aug 19, 2008)

der derder dern
der der der dern

new at te en
with trev mcdonalds

der 
der der dern!


----------



## Annierak (Aug 19, 2008)

ivebeenhigh said:


> did. he. fuck.
> 
> did you not see the youtube link?


I've seen an earlier youtube with him actually saying "Bully's STAR prize"!!!!

They must have changed it years later. I'm probably older than you, therefore i'm correct!!!


----------



## cesare (Aug 19, 2008)

Badada da da ba da ba dum

The Saint


----------



## isitme (Aug 19, 2008)

Annierak said:


> I'm probably older than you, therefore i'm correct!!!


----------



## Annierak (Aug 19, 2008)

Der der der derrrrr
Der! Der!

Mastermind


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Aug 19, 2008)

Annierak said:


> I've seen an earlier youtube with him actually saying "Bully's STAR prize"!!!!
> 
> They must have changed it years later. I'm probably older than you, therefore i'm correct!!!



old person, could you point me in the direction of this link please?


----------



## cesare (Aug 19, 2008)

ivebeenhigh said:


> old person, could you point me in the direction of this link please?




She doesn't need a link. She has CORROBORATION


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 19, 2008)

Annierak said:


> Happy days?
> 
> Can i have another clue please?




Series, set in California


----------



## isitme (Aug 19, 2008)

ow ow ow wakkachikka chikka 
ow ow ow wakkchikka chikka


----------



## Annierak (Aug 19, 2008)

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJaVTYiEnmo


SEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! STAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FUCKIN STAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Annierak (Aug 19, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Series, set in California


I have no idea


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 19, 2008)

Annierak said:


> I have no idea



There was a Japanese guy in it, although he's not the main character


----------



## Annierak (Aug 19, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> There was a Japanese guy in it, although he's not the main character


Kung Fu? No he was chinese so forget that. I really have no idea


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Aug 19, 2008)

Annierak said:


> http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJaVTYiEnmo
> 
> 
> SEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! STAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FUCKIN STAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



you link doesnt work therefore i will conclude that you are making this up and can offer no evidence.  i will now leave this thread safe in the knowledge that im right and you are wrong.

i bid you adieu


----------



## Annierak (Aug 19, 2008)

ivebeenhigh said:


> you link doesnt work therefore i will conclude that you are making this up and can offer no evidence.  i will now leave this thread safe in the knowledge that im right and you are wrong.
> 
> i bid you adieu


Hang on, it's working on mine. Just wait!!! If it takes me all night i'll sort this 

This is now an issue!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 19, 2008)

Annierak said:


> Kung Fu? No he was chinese so forget that. I really have no idea




The main character lived on a boat


----------



## Flashman (Aug 19, 2008)

I thought it was "Bully's main star prize" which became "special" later.


----------



## Annierak (Aug 19, 2008)

Flashman said:


> I thought it was "Bully's main star prize" which became "special" later.


You can sod off too!!


----------



## isitme (Aug 19, 2008)

der der der der 
der der der 
der der der der
der der der der der der 
der der der der
der der deeeerrrrr

dut duddle ut dut duddle ut dut der de de de

Indiana Jones


----------



## isitme (Aug 19, 2008)

bullseye was way too common for me


----------



## Annierak (Aug 19, 2008)

ivebeenhigh said:


> you link doesnt work therefore i will conclude that you are making this up and can offer no evidence.  i will now leave this thread safe in the knowledge that im right and you are wrong.
> 
> i bid you adieu


Well i can't get the link to work, what am i doing wrong?

Look, just go to youtube and type in Bullys star prize, it's the first vid there, you'll hear it!!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 19, 2008)

isitme said:


> bullseye was way too common for me




I know a guy who won loads on Bullseye including a boat.  He lives in Brixton


----------



## Annierak (Aug 19, 2008)

isitme said:


> bullseye was way too common for me


 Liar!


----------



## Annierak (Aug 19, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I know a guy who won loads on Bullseye including a boat.  He lives in Brixton


----------



## Annierak (Aug 19, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> The main character lived on a boat


No, not ringing any bells


----------



## isitme (Aug 19, 2008)

Annierak said:


> Liar!



I only watched Mastermind, and that was a bit controversial, having a swede in it


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 19, 2008)

Annierak said:


> No, not ringing any bells




He frequently went to a bar after work.  He was also a pain in the arse


----------



## Annierak (Aug 19, 2008)

isitme said:


> I only watched Mastermind, and that was a bit controversial, having a swede in it


He was Icelandic!


----------



## Annierak (Aug 19, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> He frequently went to a bar after work.  He was also a pain in the arse


 It's probably so obvious but no, it's not coming to me at all, god i'm usually shit hot at stuff like this


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 19, 2008)

Annierak said:


> It's probably so obvious but no, it's not coming to me at all, god i'm usually shit hot at stuff like this




aaaaaaaaargh, he was in his 50s (I'm guessing)  and was popular with the ladies (not sure why though).  He was very passionate


----------



## Annierak (Aug 19, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> aaaaaaaaargh, he was in his 50s (I'm guessing)  and was popular with the ladies (not sure why though).  He was very passionate


Are you making this up?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 19, 2008)

Annierak said:


> Are you making this up?




Not at all   

He liked to play detective but that wasn't his profession


----------



## Annierak (Aug 19, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Not at all
> 
> He liked to play detective but that wasn't his profession


I give up, it's doing my head in now lol. Tell me please


----------



## isitme (Aug 19, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> aaaaaaaaargh, he was in his 50s (I'm guessing)  and was popular with the ladies (not sure why though).  He was very passionate



Match of the Day?

der der der der de de de der der der der der der der....


----------



## Annierak (Aug 19, 2008)

isitme said:


> Match of the Day?
> 
> der der der der de de de der der der der der der der....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 19, 2008)

Annierak said:


> I give up, it's doing my head in now lol. Tell me please




His assistant was called Sam.


*starts wondering if it's wise to put theme tunes to Columbo, Petricelli, Cagney and Lacey, Hill Street Blues etc. up*


----------



## Annierak (Aug 19, 2008)

Ivebeenhigh you're very quiet. Could it be that you've actually seen said evidence on youtube with Tony Green saying very clearly "Bullys STAR prize"?


----------



## Annierak (Aug 19, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> His assistant was called Sam.
> 
> 
> *starts wondering if it's wise to put theme tunes to Columbo, Petricelli, Cagney and Lacey, Hill Street Blues etc. up*


No, it's not happening. I really do give up now


----------



## isitme (Aug 19, 2008)

was it lovejoy minnie?


----------



## Annierak (Aug 19, 2008)

isitme said:


> was it lovejoy minnie?


No! It was set in California


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 19, 2008)

Annierak said:


> No! It was set in California





He liked to examine bodies





















If you haven't got it by now, I'm guessing you weren't alive/had no television/had better things to do


----------



## Annierak (Aug 19, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> He liked to examine bodies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quincy????


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 19, 2008)

Annierak said:


> Quincy????




Finally


----------



## Annierak (Aug 19, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Finally


Whoo-Hoo!!!!! I got it, only took 2 hours 

See, i've never actually watched a full episode of Quincy but i do remember the japanese guy


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 19, 2008)

Annierak said:


> Whoo-Hoo!!!!! I got it, only took 2 hours
> 
> See, i've never actually watched a full episode of Quincy but i do remember the japanese guy





I've lost 2 hours of my life because of you  

How come you couldn't get it after I mentioned Sam then?


----------



## isitme (Aug 19, 2008)

Quincy was great daytime viewing, great theme tune as well 

all together now

DER DER DER DER DER DER


----------



## isitme (Aug 19, 2008)

proper pair of geniuses me and annierak


----------



## Annierak (Aug 19, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I've lost 2 hours of my life because of you
> 
> How come you couldn't get it after I mentioned Sam then?


Soz 

Er, i don't know the guys name was Sam so thats why it didn't click. Anyway, we got there in the end


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 19, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> duh duh duh duh duh duh
> duh duh duh duh duh duh
> duh duh duh duh duh duh
> duh duh duh duh
> ...





Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Nope, but you're not far off decade-wise





Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Nope, nowhere near.  Clue:  it was a series





Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Series, set in California





Minnie_the_Minx said:


> There was a Japanese guy in it, although he's not the main character





Minnie_the_Minx said:


> The main character lived on a boat





Minnie_the_Minx said:


> He frequently went to a bar after work.  He was also a pain in the arse





Minnie_the_Minx said:


> aaaaaaaaargh, he was in his 50s (I'm guessing) and was popular with the ladies (not sure why though).  He was very passionate





Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Not at all
> 
> He liked to play detective but that wasn't his profession





Minnie_the_Minx said:


> His assistant was called Sam.
> 
> 
> *starts wondering if it's wise to put theme tunes to Columbo, Petricelli, Cagney and Lacey, Hill Street Blues etc. up*





Minnie_the_Minx said:


> He liked to examine bodies





Enough clues there I think


----------



## Annierak (Aug 19, 2008)

isitme said:


> proper pair of geniuses me and annierak


We so are. We're wasted on here


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 19, 2008)

isitme said:


> Quincy was great daytime viewing, great theme tune as well



except it was prime time viewing in the 70s, along with the Rockford Files and all that ilk 

So what's your excuse for not getting it?


----------



## Annierak (Aug 19, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Enough clues there I think


Yeh you're right, i should have got it a lot earlier. I don't know how isitme got Lovejoy from those clues though


----------



## isitme (Aug 19, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> except it was prime time viewing in the 70s, along with the Rockford Files and all that ilk
> 
> So what's your excuse for not getting it?



because it is just a load of der der ders 

can you tell me what cowboy film this is from?

der der
der der derder
derderder der der
der der der der
dun du du du du
dun dun dun dun dun dun du du dun


----------



## isitme (Aug 19, 2008)

Annierak said:


> Yeh you're right, i should have got it a lot earlier. I don't know how isitme got Lovejoy from those clues though



I have a very active imagination


----------



## Annierak (Aug 19, 2008)

isitme said:


> because it is just a load of der der ders
> 
> can you tell me what cowboy film this is from?
> 
> ...


Midnight cowboy?


----------



## Annierak (Aug 19, 2008)

isitme said:


> I have a very active imagination


Yeh but....houseboat, japanese guy, examining dead bodies...........no mention of antiques


----------



## isitme (Aug 19, 2008)

it's one of the most famous cowboy theme tunes ever


----------



## isitme (Aug 19, 2008)

Annierak said:


> Yeh but....houseboat, japanese guy, examining dead bodies...........no mention of antiques



you'll have to speak to my agent i have no further comment at this time


----------



## Annierak (Aug 19, 2008)

isitme said:


> it's one of the most famous cowboy theme tunes ever


The good, the bad and the ugly?


----------



## Annierak (Aug 19, 2008)

isitme said:


> you'll have to speak to my agent i have no further comment at this time


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 19, 2008)

Annierak said:


> Is it the loveboat?





Annierak said:


> Let me think..........
> 
> Space 1999 perhaps?





Annierak said:


> Happy days?
> 
> Can i have another clue please?





Annierak said:


> I have no idea





Annierak said:


> Kung Fu? No he was chinese so forget that. I really have no idea





Annierak said:


> No, not ringing any bells





Annierak said:


> It's probably so obvious but no, it's not coming to me at all, god i'm usually shit hot at stuff like this





Annierak said:


> Are you making this up?





Annierak said:


> I give up, it's doing my head in now lol. Tell me please





Annierak said:


> No, it's not happening. I really do give up now





Annierak said:


> Quincy????




Yes, I don't know where Lovejoy came into it, but then.... see quotes above


----------



## Annierak (Aug 19, 2008)

Duh duh duh duh
duh duh duh duh duh
duh duh duh duh
duh de duh de duh duh duh

Little house on the prairie


----------



## isitme (Aug 19, 2008)

Annierak said:


> The good, the bad and the ugly?



nah that'

dunllunnle uh
WAH WAH WAH


----------



## Annierak (Aug 19, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yes, I don't know where Lovejoy came into it, but then.... see quotes above


Hehehe Fair enough, i is crap


----------



## Annierak (Aug 19, 2008)

isitme said:


> nah that'
> 
> dunllunnle uh
> WAH WAH WAH


A fistful of dollars?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 19, 2008)

isitme said:


> nah that'
> 
> dunllunnle uh
> WAH WAH WAH




Rawhide?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 19, 2008)

Annierak said:


> A fistful of dollars?




I was just going to say that but I'm getting my western theme tunes mixed up as they're all the same - a bit like 1970s American series


----------



## Annierak (Aug 19, 2008)

isitme said:


> nah that'
> 
> dunllunnle uh
> WAH WAH WAH


Bonanza????


----------



## Annierak (Aug 19, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I was just going to say that but I'm getting my western theme tunes mixed up as they're all the same - a bit like 1970s American series


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 19, 2008)

ding ding ding ding ding
ding ding ding ding ding ding ding ding ding ding ding
dong dong donnnnnng

ding ding ding ding ding
ding ding ding ding ding ding ding ding ding ding ding
donnnnnnnnnnng dong dong dong


----------



## Annierak (Aug 19, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> ding ding ding ding ding
> ding ding ding ding ding ding ding ding ding ding ding
> dong dong donnnnnng
> 
> ...


Bless this house?


----------



## isitme (Aug 19, 2008)

Bonanza is 

du duddl du dudl du du du du
du duddl du duddl du dudld du 
du du du du du


----------



## Annierak (Aug 19, 2008)

isitme said:


> Bonanza is
> 
> du duddl du dudl du du du du
> du duddl du duddl du dudld du
> du du du du du


Of course, what was i thinking?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 19, 2008)

Annierak said:


> Bless this house?




noooooooooooooooooooooo 

It's a film.  It's NOT a 70s film just in case you thought I was stuck in the 70s


----------



## isitme (Aug 19, 2008)

ok here is a clue

it had 7 cowboys in it

all of whom were magnificent


----------



## Annierak (Aug 19, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> noooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> It's a film.  It's NOT a 70s film just in case you thought I was stuck in the 70s




80's film then? I need a bit more to go on....you're giving me nothing to work with here


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 19, 2008)

isitme said:


> ok here is a clue
> 
> it had 7 cowboys in it
> 
> all of whom were magnificent





Seven Samurai?


----------



## Annierak (Aug 19, 2008)

isitme said:


> ok here is a clue
> 
> it had 7 cowboys in it
> 
> all of whom were magnificent


Magnificent seven???? Just a wild guess


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 19, 2008)

Annierak said:


> 80's film then? I need a bit more to go on....you're giving me nothing to work with here




There were lots of Japanese in it, however, none were called Sam (that I know of)


----------



## Annierak (Aug 19, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Seven Samurai?


----------



## Annierak (Aug 19, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> There were lots of Japanese in it, however, none were called Sam (that I know of)


Merry christmas mr Lawrence????


----------



## isitme (Aug 19, 2008)

No, it was The Magnificent Seven Ride Again

the first one goes 'dun' instead of duh in the second bit


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 19, 2008)

Annierak said:


>




I just felt sorry for you so let you get it, and anyway, Magnificent Seven was a take-off of The Seven Samurai


----------



## Annierak (Aug 19, 2008)

isitme said:


> No, it was The Magnificent Seven Ride Again
> 
> the first one goes 'dun' instead of duh in the second bit


Why you!!! *shakes fist*


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 19, 2008)

Annierak said:


> Merry christmas mr Lawrence????







How did you get that?


----------



## isitme (Aug 19, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> ding ding ding ding ding
> ding ding ding ding ding ding ding ding ding ding ding
> dong dong donnnnnng
> 
> ...



Rollerball?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 19, 2008)

isitme said:


> Rollerball?




Annie already got it


----------



## Annierak (Aug 19, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> How did you get that?


Am i right?  Am i?


----------



## Annierak (Aug 19, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Annie already got it


whoo-hoo!!! Told ya i was good!!!! Easy peasy!!!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 20, 2008)

Annierak said:


> Am i right?  Am i?



yes 

did you cheat?


----------



## Annierak (Aug 20, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> yes
> 
> did you cheat?


No, i used to love that film. Also i adore the soundtrack and one of the stars Ruichi Sakamoto who's also a great musician. Your mention of Japanese guys helped too


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 20, 2008)

Annierak said:


> No, i used to love that film. Also i adore the soundtrack and one of the stars Ruichi Sakamoto who's also a great musician. Your mention of Japanese guys helped too



It's one of my favourite soundtracks as well.  I even have it as my alarm on my phone when I wake in the morning


----------



## Annierak (Aug 20, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> It's one of my favourite soundtracks as well.  I even have it as my alarm on my phone when I wake in the morning




'Forbidden colours' gives me goosebumps, such a beautiful track


----------

